# Opinions please - 18-55 vs 28-135



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2012)

Is the 28-135mm f3.5-5.6 IS USM (kit lens with 60D) a better lens than the 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS II (kit lens with T3I)?

I am considering purchasing the 28-135 and getting rid of the 18-55.

Would this be considered an upgrade? (going from an efs to an ef, I can still use it on any Canon bodies that I upgrade to later, correct?)


----------



## jaomul (Nov 9, 2012)

18-55 no question if you at all like taking anything a bit wide or shots indoors. I bought my first dslr with the 28-135 and its nice but more suited as a walk around fullframe lens or a second to a crop sensor wide angle


----------



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the 18-55 but hardly ever use it. Currently my 55-250 is my walk around lens. I am starting to us the 18 a little more but I have hardly ever used it at 18mm. I am thinking that something like the 24 would be a good walk around, which is what I am wanting it for.

I'm just not sure of my personal need for the 18-23mm range for my photography and I want to at least upgrade a little.


----------



## joshhuntnm (Nov 9, 2012)

I like close, so I would go with the longer lens. I don't think there is a difference in quality. If you want quality and cheap get a prime.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2012)

joshhuntnm said:


> I like close, so I would go with the longer lens. I don't think there is a difference in quality. If you want quality and cheap get a prime.



Thanks Josh. I think that is why I don't use the 18 as much as some others do.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 9, 2012)

ronlane said:


> joshhuntnm said:
> 
> 
> > I like close, so I would go with the longer lens. I don't think there is a difference in quality. If you want quality and cheap get a prime.
> ...


You have your answer so.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 11, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Is the 28-135mm f3.5-5.6 IS USM (kit lens with 60D) a better lens than the 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS II (kit lens with T3I)?
> 
> I am considering purchasing the 28-135 and getting rid of the 18-55.
> 
> Would this be considered an upgrade? (going from an efs to an ef, I can still use it on any Canon bodies that I upgrade to later, correct?)



as far as I know, the kit lens with 60D is the *18-135* IS. 
The 28-135 is a film-era zoom, the first released with IS, 1998 - nothing bad with it, of course, but maybe IS implementation is not up to current standards. 
18mm is equivalent to 28mm in terms of FF field, and in the translation of such 28mm in APS-C cameras, a wide but not too wide size. 28mm becomes more than 40mm on APS-C -almost normal.
 I would not limit myself on the wide side: sooner or later you will need it, and a wide zoom is more expensive than a cheap, decent tele. I would rather keep the 18-55 and add a 55-250 IS, to cover the tele lengths.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 11, 2012)

I would get the 18-135mm over the 28-135mm.

It's newer, has better IS, and from what I can see it has better IQ. I think it's about the same price.


----------

